# Vent tads?



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Interested in getting some vent tads, I have a 3G glass nanocube I'm not using now. Can I just have half the tank water and slop up to dirt with some leaf litter and a couple plants? Heater of course. Thinking of 4 or 5, or will vents attack and kill eachother!


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

REBEL_PAWS said:


> Interested in getting some vent tads, I have a 3G glass nanocube I'm not using now. Can I just have half the tank water and slop up to dirt with some leaf litter and a couple plants? Heater of course. Thinking of 4 or 5, or will vents attack and kill eachother!


Vents will not attack and kill each other, they are great group frogs. You should research some more before you put 5 frogs in a 3 gallon tank. You'd need at *least *3 gallons per frog for a thumbnail. Search the forum for suitable vivariums. The frogs will be way too cramped and stressed out in a 3 gallon nanocube. 

-Chris


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Gumby said:


> Vents will not attack and kill each other, they are great group frogs. You should research some more before you put 5 frogs in a 3 gallon tank. You'd need at *least *3 gallons per frog for a thumbnail. Search the forum for suitable vivariums. The frogs will be way too cramped and stressed out in a 3 gallon nanocube.
> 
> -Chris


The 3G is just for the 4 or5 I have a 12x12x18 Eco terra that will house 3 than the others to my brother. I was asking if the tads will be ok in a group


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I raise each of my tadpoles in their own 16oz tadpole cup. I do not house them communally as they are cannabalistic in nature. If you do not mind losing a few then I say go for it because it will leave you with the strongest froglets in the end. As for the 3G nanocube...It will be fine if you plan to use it as a morph out tank, but if you plan to house them in there permanently it will NOT work. I'd hope they would all be moved to the larger tank. You must also modify the tops of those tanks because the screen lets out all of the humidity. 

-Chris


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Gumby said:


> I raise each of my tadpoles in their own 16oz tadpole cup. I do not house them communally as they are cannabalistic in nature. If you do not mind losing a few then I say go for it because it will leave you with the strongest froglets in the end. As for the 3G nanocube...It will be fine if you plan to use it as a morph out tank, but if you plan to house them in there permanently it will NOT work. I'd hope they would all be moved to the larger tank. You must also modify the tops of those tanks because the screen lets out all of the humidity.
> 
> -Chris


Ya I don't want them eating each other, 3 will go into my fully planted and vent free tank, all the screens and vents have been sealed. Will the frogs eat each other then they sprout legs? So just cups with water?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

if the tadpoles are given enough cover, and provided with a protein-rich diet, they should do okay communally. Blackworms and bloodworms are a great, high-protein food.


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

It seems you are unsure of how to raise the tads...Everyone does things their own way. You should do what works best for you. If that's raising them communally then do that. If it's raising them separately then do it that way. First take a look at this to get you started.

Tadpole Care Sheet

-Chris


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> if the tadpoles are given enough cover, and provided with a protein-rich diet, they should do okay communally. Blackworms and bloodworms are a great, high-protein food.


Can I put aquatic plants in the water to give alot of cover and well fed with worms and fish food and eating the plants u think they will do ok? I have a spare 10g I might be able to use, just don't want to put dirt into a 200$ custom acrylic empty reef tank


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

If you are sure to provide plenty of 'meaty' foods, the tads should be okay. It's not uncommon to loose some if others grow a lot quicker. I generally provide a bunch of dead leaves as cover.


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Gumby said:


> It seems you are unsure of how to raise the tads...Everyone does things their own way. You should do what works best for you. If that's raising them communally then do that. If it's raising them separately then do it that way. First take a look at this to get you started.
> 
> Tadpole Care Sheet
> 
> -Chris


Thanks I read that. Very good info. Yes I am unsure on the tads. I remember when I was a kid raising local tads. But we used to just put the tads in a big bowl with water and a rock sticking out. And when they jumped on the rock we let them go,


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> If you are sure to provide plenty of 'meaty' foods, the tads should be okay. It's not uncommon to loose some if others grow a lot quicker. I generally provide a bunch of dead leaves as cover.


Ok I'm planning on 8 tads 3 for me and 3-4 for my brother. Thinkin maybe 1-2 die off? In that case is a 10g with it or should the 3G be ok?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I've raised around a dozen tads in a container the size of a plastic shoebox.

Another thought - even though tads are cheaper, there is more involved in raising them through to the froglet stage successfully. Vents breed very readily - why not build the 10 gallon into a vivarium, get a pair or trio of froglets, and raise your own tadpoles?


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

You should also know that ventrimaculatus tads can take a long time to metamorphose. I had one Iquitos vent tad that took 16 months to morph out! This is pretty rare, but it can and does happen with vents.

Richard.


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> I've raised around a dozen tads in a container the size of a plastic shoebox.
> 
> Another thought - even though tads are cheaper, there is more involved in raising them through to the froglet stage successfully. Vents breed very readily - why not build the 10 gallon into a vivarium, get a pair or trio of froglets, and raise your own tadpoles?


Looking for a cheaper way to go at the hobby. I only have 120 on my paypal and I had emergency surgery on both my eyes a free weeks ago. So I'm on disability. I have the money but don't feel right using disability money for a hobby. I put the money on pay pal before my eye issue. I would love a pair but don't have the money. I have a fully planted and matured Eco terra. Just looking for something to look at temperarely that's nice not a bunch of cups u kno. I have alot of substrates, parts, and equipment from other animal hobbies to make a killer little morph/tad tank. Just bored as hell and need something to do


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

Woodsman said:


> You should also know that ventrimaculatus tads can take a long time to metamorphose. I had one Iquitos vent tad that took 16 months to morph out! This is pretty rare, but it can and does happen with vents.
> 
> Richard.


Would that be cause of the line of vent or just the habitat the tad was in? How long do vents usually take?


----------



## Gumby (May 27, 2010)

I morphed a vent tad that took 6 months, just to have SLS . Generally with vents I believe the morph time is around 5-6months.

-Chris


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a group of four tads. Three morphed-out at about 5 months and the other just sat around forever. I'm pretty sure most people would have flushed him after a year or more, but he made it through great and is now an active breeder in the 3.1 group that I have.

Take care, Richard.



REBEL_PAWS said:


> Would that be cause of the line of vent or just the habitat the tad was in? How long do vents usually take?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

IME, at temps in the low 70s, vent tads morph out at around 2 months.


----------



## REBEL_PAWS (Dec 26, 2010)

So I had an idea. I wanna keep the tads individual but I want something nice instead of just some cups. So I was thinking of a 20g long with about 8-10 individual ponds that look as real as possible. And slop it up to a full Viv for them to morph out to. See the thing is is my girl friend doesn't car what pets I have as long as it looks good.
My idea was to make 8-10 small ponds with great stuff about half the tank. Silicone it and make it look real than slop up dirt with plants litter and springs.


----------

